# What’s your music/guitar guilty pleasure



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I figured this would go here since it could fall under so many places. Everyone has a curtain preference when it comes to gear, like it’s tubed or nothing. For me I tend to stick around semi hollows and telecasters. I typically dislike ibenaz solid body guitars. That being said one of my dream solid body guitars is a black ibenaz iceman with the block inlays. What is your “guilty pleasure “ when it comes to gear


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Shredders....
I love my classic styled LPs and like my teles, but the most fun for me is my shredders with Floyd’s ...charvel san dimas, Ibanez prestige, older lado’s. They’re the Ferrari of guitars. The LPs are like bentleys/Mercs.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Light weight guitars with small(ish) body size. I'm hoping to get a ~ 5.5 lb. strat form a Kijiji seller today.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have no guilt or shame 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

greco said:


> Light weight guitars with small(ish) body size. I'm hoping to get a ~ 5.5 lb. strat form a Kijiji seller today.


Sounds like you need a Les Paul ES guitar!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Music: A guilty pleasure (as in band I get sideways looks about) are the Go Go's. I don't know what it is... beside the obvious. Maybe it's cause they were so huge as I was becoming musically aware. I dunno. But I love 'em!

Gear: I have a Line 6 POD-XT. I have never hooked it up to an amp, just head phones. It has an Eruption setting, Master of Puppets, "Insane" and a ton other stuff I would never try to mimic with a live rig (except maybe the Brown Sound) but I love strapping on the Ibanez RG-550 and dive-bombing the crap out of that Floyd! It's the guitar equivalent of getting caught, err... "using my body like an amusement park", but it's fun as hell.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

None come to mind...

I`m more of a simple minimalist type of guy...


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

George Formby's uke playing. Can't get enough.

George Formby - When i'm cleaning windows - YouTube


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> I`m more of a simple minimalist type of guy...


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Music: A guilty pleasure (as in band I get sideways looks about) are the Go Go's. I don't know what it is... beside the obvious. Maybe it's cause they were so huge as I was becoming musically aware. I dunno. But I love 'em!


Never apologize for liking great pop music. I still play the Go-Go's LP.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul M said:


> Never apologize for liking great pop music. I still play the Go-Go's LP.


I just picked up their Greatest Hits on vinyl. I have all three releases, but I like spinning best ofs when company's over. They _think_ they like Beauty & the Beat, but they don't like all of Beauty & the Beat.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Used to be anything pre about 1965 with tubes in it....amps, radios, record players etc.. Right now that's limited because space is an issue.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

teleboli said:


> George Formby's uke playing. Can't get enough.
> 
> George Formby - When i'm cleaning windows - YouTube


I grew up on that!! I was born in the UK but raised here. Whenever my parents held house parties, and in the late 70's and early 80's, there was always a house party, this always got spun. 

Apparently, he couldn't tune the thing. His wife did it before he went on or recorded.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul Running said:


>


There's one of those for sale in a pawn shop near me......I'm getting close to looking at the price.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I found Turning Japanese by the vapours deep in my playlist when I was putting away the Xmas tree and troubleshooting some bad light strings this year. I enjoyed it.
so, I guess, some racist music was my guilty pleasure?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I love the Iceman. Years back, even being able to play anything, I remember being in a music store and the latest out was the Ibanez Iceman. I think what turned me off (now) was Paul Stanley playing one, and that being his signature. Not sure why it turned me off, since I like Kiss when I was younger. In any case, I wouldn't mind having one, but I rarely see them up for sale (particularly the original 1970s models). One guilty pleasure is cranking out with hi-gain amps/tones, because I generally do not compose in that genre. But it's friggin' fun to riff out with those hi-gain tones.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Sometimes it just feels good to plug into my Blackstar 1 watt head with headphones on the drive channel with everything dimed. It is awesome with a full hollow body on the neck pickup. Can’t do it through the cab. 1. Even at 1 watt it is way too loud. 2. Way too much feedback with the hollowbody.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I like banjos


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> I grew up on that!! I was born in the UK but raised here. Whenever my parents held house parties, and in the late 70's and early 80's, there was always a house party, this always got spun.
> 
> Apparently, he couldn't tune the thing. His wife did it before he went on or recorded.


SWLABR. I welcome the antidote. I'm a large Formby fan.

If you want to play the uke George is really the authority. He was widely regarded as the first 'pop star'. Formby in the 30's, Sinatra in the '40's, Elvis in the '50's and the Beatles in the '60's. After that the **** hit the fan. Today, according to Youtube and other platforms, everyone's a rock star.

The Beatles grew up with him in the house as you did. He was a huge influence on them. Especially George. There are many GF fan clubs in the UK and worldwide and George would just walk in to the gatherings and play along with the members. When Formby's main uke came up for auction George bought it as well as other uke's owned by Formby. Paul said between songs in the studio the Beatles would jam on GF songs. 

When I became disillusioned with western popular music some years ago I began to look backward. George was one of the first I discovered. He made many movies as well and they're charming as well.

Plenty of Youtube videos on how to play the uke like GF. He had a right hand technique that apparently is quite the thing to master.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> Music: A guilty pleasure (as in band I get sideways looks about) are the Go Go's. I don't know what it is... beside the obvious. Maybe it's cause they were so huge as I was becoming musically aware. I dunno. But I love 'em!
> 
> Gear: I have a Line 6 POD-XT. I have never hooked it up to an amp, just head phones. It has an Eruption setting, Master of Puppets, "Insane" and a ton other stuff I would never try to mimic with a live rig (except maybe the Brown Sound) but I love strapping on the Ibanez RG-550 and dive-bombing the crap out of that Floyd! It's the guitar equivalent of getting caught, err... "using my body like an amusement park", but it's fun as hell.


Have to gogo with the Bangles as well...tomorrow is just another Manic Monday....Covid Monday would make a good parody possibility, just sayin'.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

ABBA
The Monkees


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

When this song came out there was no way I was going to admit to liking it. 






This band is over produced and way too polished but the album and songwriting is very good.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

My guilty pleasure band has always been The Association: Great songs, great vocals, stellar performances, and they could pull it all off live.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I like telling "old rock guys" how much I like hip hop just to see their reaction
That's how guilty I feel about liking something


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

No guilty pleasures--if I like it, I like it.
Not going to feel guilty about it.
It's gear.

And I love my Iceman.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Business said:


> I like telling "old rock guys" how much I like hip hop just to see their reaction
> That's how guilty I feel about liking something


I'll see your hip hop and give you Otis.




Music you can hold a girl to.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> I'll see your hip hop and give you Otis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I own that album

You can hold a girl to hip hop too


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Reggae too


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Like others, I have no guilt - at least not about my tastes in music or guitars. Some people are surprised that I like Disco.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

laristotle said:


> ABBA
> The Monkees


ABBA 👍 👍 👍


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I switched from all tube to all digital over 15 years ago. No guilt at all. I can get literally any sound I want within a couple of clicks of the mouse. I get (what I perceive as) great tones at easy listening volumes and can play through headphones with epic tone. It's SO much more convenient to me in every way than the alternative.

My guilty pleasure, musically? I love turn of the century pop music. Backstreet Boys are my jam!!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been playing Ukulele for about 3 years.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I found Turning Japanese by the vapours deep in my playlist when I was putting away the Xmas tree and troubleshooting some bad light strings this year. I enjoyed it.
> so, I guess, some racist music was my guilty pleasure?
> 
> View attachment 345912


Gerry Todd does the best version of that tune.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Business said:


> Thanks, I own that album
> 
> You can hold a girl to hip hop too


Not as closely or nicely.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Reggae too


First watched the video when it came up on a Harley site....nice bikes....then started to listen to him.....good music.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I flippin love my uke. And absolute zero guilt. Never heard of Formby until now.. 
Its funny how that was considered pushing boundaries at the time...

I catch myself singing dance monkey sometimes.... such a catchy tune!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> Light weight guitars with small(ish) body size. I'm hoping to get a ~ 5.5 lb. strat form a Kijiji seller today.


Well? Did ya get it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> Well? Did ya get it?


Yes. It is actually closer to 6 lbs. on my inaccurate scale. 
The guitar was a total mess (e.g., action was ~9 mm at the 12th fret) so I totally enjoyed rebuilding it.
The amp and guitar together cost $80.00 and was 5 minutes drive from my home.
Ironically, I purchased a speaker from the same home a few years ago.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> I flippin love my uke. And absolute zero guilt. Never heard of Formby until now..
> Its funny how that was considered pushing boundaries at the time...
> 
> I catch myself singing dance monkey sometimes.... such a catchy tune!


Ukes are in again.
Billie Eilish Gets Her Own Signature Ukulele (exclaim.ca)


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

greco said:


> Yes. It is actually closer to 6 lbs. on my inaccurate scale.
> The guitar was a total mess (e.g., action was ~9 mm at the 12th fret) so I totally enjoyed rebuilding it.


Why aren't we seeing any pictures? 😉


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

troyhead said:


> Why aren't we seeing any pictures? 😉


I honestly didn't think a $60.00 ($80.00 minus the $20.00 "amp" and instrument cable that came with it) guitar would impress anyone.

The "rebuild" was a lot of fun. I think this is the fourth or fifth of these inexpensive and extremely neglected guitars I have brought back to life and then donated. This one is staying with me until I tire of it.

At first, the hex/Allen key would not fit in the truss rod nut and I thought I was totally "cooked".
I think it must have had some wood dust and /or finishing material in it. A little tap with a hammer and I had successfully persuaded it.

The truss rod adjusted with ease and I think it took about three (or so) full turns (over time) to get the neck flat with a tiny bit of relief.

The saddles had been screwed back against bridge as tight as humanly possible. I was worried that the springs might not expand...but they did.

The fretboard and frets were covered in dust and other unknown entities. The poor old fretboard drank in the bore oil ...it is now a dark looking 'something or other' species. I highly doubt it is rosewood or even remotely related to that species.

I did the fret ends just for the practice. They were actually not all that bad...amazingly!

All the the tuners were loose...not unusual/unexpected.

The jack was falling out and was of extremely limited quality (a.k.a. total junk). I replaced it with a shiny, new Switchcraft.

The electronics all function but the quality would scare you.

However, what can you expect for $10.00 a pound these days??!!

It was fun.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I also love classic hip-hop music. Big Wu-Tang Clan fan.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Paul Running said:


>


Thanks for putting this up.I checked her out on YouTube and she does many other classic rock songs. Incredible talent and an enjoyable approach on an instrument that is not heard much in the western world.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Moved.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> Light weight guitars with small(ish) body size. I'm hoping to get a ~ 5.5 lb. strat form a Kijiji seller today.


Look for a Parker fly. It has all those characteristics that you’re looking for.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Midnight Rider said:


> Thanks for putting this up.I checked her out on YouTube and she does many other classic rock songs. Incredible talent and an enjoyable approach on an instrument that is not heard much in the western world.


I have been watching Luna since she first came on YouTube. She is an incredibly creative musician.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I found Turning Japanese by the vapours deep in my playlist when I was putting away the Xmas tree and troubleshooting some bad light strings this year. I enjoyed it.
> so, I guess, some racist music was my guilty pleasure?
> 
> View attachment 345912


that's not racist. i like tsugaru shamisen, kodo, and erhu music. that's not cultural appropriation.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I used to drive 40km out of my way just to take a poop at Cosmo music, play every custom shop guitar in their special room, max out all of the most expensive amps in the sound proof room, walk into every department and have long winded discussions with the employees in which I barely listen to what they are saying and assert my entry level understanding of what they specialize in and then after a couple of hours when my hands start shaking from hunger, I would bring a single package of guitar strings to the check out and then leave and go to A&W and eat 3 Papa burgers.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> I used to drive 40km out of my way just to take a poop at Cosmo music, play every custom shop guitar in their special room, max out all of the most expensive amps in the sound proof room, walk into every department and have long winded discussions with the employees in which I barely listen to what they are saying and assert my entry level understanding of what they specialize in and then after a couple of hours when my hands start shaking from hunger, I would bring a single package of guitar strings to the check out and then leave and go to A&W and eat 3 Papa burgers.


lol, anyone here who would deny doing similar activities at a music store,... would be a liar, 🤥


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Midnight Rider said:


> lol, anyone here who would deny doing similar activities at a music store,... would be a liar,


Lol yeah tell me about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> that's not cultural appropriation


It's actually cultural appreciation. 
SJW's can't understand that though.
It's why we play the blues.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I used to drive 40km out of my way just to take a poop at Cosmo music, play every custom shop guitar in their special room, max out all of the most expensive amps in the sound proof room, walk into every department and have long winded discussions with the employees in which I barely listen to what they are saying and assert my entry level understanding of what they specialize in and then after a couple of hours when my hands start shaking from hunger, I would bring a single package of guitar strings to the check out and then leave and go to A&W and eat 3 Papa burgers.


Well I hope you washed your hands well after that poop!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

MarkM said:


> Well I hope you washed your hands well after that poop!


Oh I washed my entire body! Lol


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Midnight Rider said:


> lol, anyone here who would deny doing similar activities at a music store,... would be a liar, 🤥


Well that was every Saturday of my ill spent youth, followed up at the open jam at Buds on Broadway.


----------

